# The Blackout Pact



## Sliver (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone remember this band? They're from Denver and lived with me in NYC in 2005 while recording their album. Good friends of mine. They just got back together.


----------



## Meck (Jul 24, 2009)

Havn't heard of them but if can provide some music dude i would love to listen dude!


----------



## Sliver (Jul 26, 2009)

HeyreTHey're. Mmyspace is The Blackout Pact on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

